

Ask HN: Any recommendations for a Apache log analyser? - desigooner

I'm looking for a log analyser for Apache possibly free or commercial if it's good .. i'd love to hear some suggestions from folks on here ..<p>thanks
======
slantyyz
How about Splunk (splunk.com)? I believe they do have a free version.

~~~
desigooner
Thanks a lot for that tip.

Some else just pointed me to the same site. They have a 500MB/day limit for
the free version but that'll be more than enough for me at the moment.

